# R & L Heart Cath without ventricular



## jlb102780 (Sep 25, 2009)

Happy Friday to all 

I have a question that I need some help on. I know if the doctor does a L Heart Cath without the 93543 then you bill the 93508. What if the doctor does and L and R Heart Cath though? Does anyone know which code to use. We usually bill the 93526, but I don't think I can use that in this case since the full L Heart Cath wasn't done. Haven't had one like this yet. Any advise?

Thanks,

Jammie Mack, CPC


----------



## dlynes (Sep 25, 2009)

*Donna Lynes CPC*

OK, first it depends on the doctor crossing the aortic valve and getting pressures that determines if you bill a 93510 or the 93508.  If the doctor crosses the valve and gets pressures but does not shoot contrast (93543) you bill the 93510, 93545, 93556. If no LV pressures are obtained then you bill a 93508, 93545, 93556.  If the doctor enters into the artery and the vein and gets pressures from the right side and crosses the valve then you bill the 93526, 93545, 93556.  If the doctor enters through the vein & artery but does not cross the valve you bill seperatly 93501, 93508, 93545, 93556. I hope this makes sense.


----------

